# What ya think of this video of the Black Cat Cutter?



## tshirtbetty (Oct 16, 2009)

Found this on you tube looking for information on Rhinestones. Beginner for now. Lots of research on the different machines and software and stones and materials and tapes. 
This price really stood out, when comparing. 
Found your forum during research. Any advice is greatly appreciated. 


YouTube - Making A Rhinestone Template with the Black Cat Cutter


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

What do I think? Perhaps I think that "imitation is the highest form of flattery?" : P


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Sandy...Your video tutorials are soooo much better.

Lori


----------



## tshirtbetty (Oct 16, 2009)

I did run across Sandy's vids along my research. Great job. I was more seeking answers about the machine


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> What do I think? Perhaps I think that "imitation is the highest form of flattery?" : P


Surely you jest! 

Tari


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, 

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you! Yeah, the rhinestone & studs are really popular in my market. I've been researching machines & stones, etc.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> Surely you jest!
> 
> Tari


I surely do.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I found it interesting, the person making the video was using inkscape, to create, which we all have, lol
I will have to try her technique,,, 
I have not heard of the cutter before,, I wonder if charles has, as he knows just about everything, lol
I will try to find a lil more info, it does use a cutting mat like the machines that accugraphics sells, so on the same principle, of cutting techinique.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Black Cat machines were introduced by Dawn Grantham, a former KNK dealer of ours in the UK, along with some computer tech dude she knows. They've been selling cutters for about a year, which makes them very new to the cutter business and a very small company. That's Dawn herself who made the video that looks so similar to mine.

Originally, they were going to be using Win PC Sign as their software but, in the 11th hour, they had a major falling out with Sign Max who makes that software. Since they already had their machines ready to ship but had no software, they made a last minute decision to go with Inkscape as their designing software and then, as you can see, they have the files exported to Sign Cut, which is the software used to cut to their Black Cat machines.

What was stunning to the crafting world a year ago was their introduction of their "Black Cat Converter"... a supposed break-through program to convert Graphtec's GSD files to a format that other programs could import. They sell it now for 25 British pounds, although I believe it was more like 35 pounds when first introduced. The amazing thing is that it's nothing more than a free print-to-file driver that anyone can download from Roland's web site. In fact... here's the link to where you can get it:

RolandDriver

Once installed, it shows up as a printer and you can use it to print a gsd from RoboMaster to a .plt file, which most other vector graphics programs can import. 

When Dawn first announced this "program", everyone in the crafting world (including myself) was so excited and thrilled to finally have a method for converting GSD files. But then, when one of our other KNK dealers looked into the driver and found Roland's name on it, we were extremely concerned about the legalities and I remember quite a few of my own KNK customers were quite unhappy upon learning that Dawn and her partner had done nothing more than make a few changes to mask this driver as something unique and were selling it for their own profit. But they justified it by saying they would provide support and assistance to anyone needing to learn how to use it. I suppose that's how they still get away with selling it over a year later.

As for their cutters and level of support... I only know two people in the UK who have bought one and one of those people has already come to me for support because Dawn has shut her off. That's what I know so far.


----------



## Thyme (Nov 9, 2009)

I heard I was being discussed over here in the T shirt forum, so I though it might be an idea to introduce myself and set the record straight. then if any of you wish to ask questions of me - I'll be delighted to answer.
I am Dawn of Thyme Graphics and proud to be part owner of the Black Cat Cutters

Firstly I have been selling cutters for three years now, and Black Cats for 16 months. My partner, the "computer dude" has been selling them for more years than he will admit! We are not a small company at all in terms of our distribution, we have retailers in the UK and Europe, two in the US and three in Australia.

Yes we were going to use Funtime Deluxe, but signmax consistently failed to live up to their promises and as I care about my customers I was not prepared to use to software that was not what it should be. So we choose to use Inkscape and Signcut. As many of you will already know, Inkscape is a very powerful piece of designing software and because it is free it is one of the reasons we are able to offer competitive prices. Signcut has plug-ins which open the file directly from within Inkscape, Illustrator and CorelDraw so we have the advantage of being able to design in any one of those three softwares. 
We also don't need to use a windows emulator to run the software and cutters on Macintosh computers.

Regarding the gsd converter, yes we charge for the guide and the self installing program we wrote to use the driver and for the support we give to our many customers. I have had people who are not as computer literate as they would like to be, they have struggled to install the roland driver themselves and have not been successful. Then they come to me, I install the program for them and demonstrate how to use it and will continue to do so until they are confident in its use. Thats what the charge is for... all of us who are in business make our decisions as to where we charge and where we don't. Sandy charges her KNK customers for many of her videos - mine are all free, its just a difference of where charges are applied.

Regarding my customer service, the number of machines I sell by word of mouth speaks for itself, I have sold several hundred machines in the last year with no advertising whatsoever. I happen to pride myself on my support, my customers know they can contact me at any time and I will respond and that includes customers who have purchased through my distributors. We are a small company as regards the number of personal, but that is because I prefer to deal directly with my customers, to ensure they receive the very best support I can offer. Yes one customer has been banned from the forum. But then I think any company who receives abusive and drunken phone calls and emails would ban that person and she has not been cut off from support at all. She has been cut off from receiving my personal support as I am the person she abused, but my partner will offer her support whenever she needs or wants it.

Having responded to the rather derogatory remarks I will not continue this matter and won't respond to any other remarks made. Now to get back to the real world if anyone wants info on the cutters feel free to email me or to post here and I will reply to my best ability.


----------



## tshirtbetty (Oct 16, 2009)

Since my post several weeks ago I took it upon myself to do my own research. I have since seen and had the opportunity to see the KNK and the Black Cat side by side. Bit of traveling on my part but well worth it. Very nice lady saw my post and has both machines and kindly offered to demonstrate them so I could take my pick.
Lucky for me. She has used both and gave me quick rundown on them. 
To put your ears to rest, Ta Da, I have a 24" Black Cat machine paid and waiting on its arrival. 
Thyme will you be here for any questions I might have or should I just use that other link I was given. 
....
.... All I want to do is "BLING"
....


----------



## Thyme (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey TshirtBetty, 
Thats great news that you are getting a Black Cat - welcome to the family! And I'm very glad you got a chance to look at both machines. Sure, I'll be here for any questions, I can't promise to be here all the time, but if you reply to this I will get a notification and will pop in to answer you. Plus here is my email - [email protected] feel free to use it. The other link is the Black Cat forum? If so I am there too. Contact me any of those ways, they are all fine. When you get your cutter I'll be around to help you if you have any questions or problems...
So is it the rhinestones then that you want to work with? If so get yourself the detail blade holder and the 60 degree blade. That will then cut beautiful circles in the sandblast vinyl (thats the material I used on the rhinestone video)
I'll be looking forward to seeing your results!
And its good to meet you
Dawn


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thread Note:*

Please be aware. Some posts have been editted in this thread. It is alright for people to share information regarding companies as they know it to be true, on both sides. Each party is welcome to enter correct information into the thread, to set the "record straight" so to say.

But, any direct comments made personally "about" another member, not the products or service, will be removed. Such comments are not in the spirit of the forum. This is an educational, business forum and all comments should remain above the level of getting personal.

Stick with the facts regarding products, services, etc, but please do not discuss personal issues with each other in the threads.

Additionally, requests for sales, sales information, and sales posts should remain in PM, via email, or through a companies business website. The forum threads are not a place to conduct business. It is a place for learning about the industry, products, services, etc.

Any questions at all, please feel free to ask me VIA PM, not in the thread. That is also against forum guidelines. 

Thank you very much, have a great night all... 
Kelly =)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well as everyone knows, I love all machines and software or anything to do with rhinestones,, lol

T-shirt betty please keep us posted as well as Tyme

I cannot wait to see what this machine will do, 
and what inkscape can do for rhinestoners, 

Is there some education or tuitorals available for others that want to play with inkscape and designs,
thanks
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> and what inkscape can do for rhinestoners,
> 
> Is there some education or tuitorals available for others that want to play with inkscape and designs,
> thanks
> MMM


Do you mean inkscape tutorials? 

If yes, there are plenty of them on Youtube, as well, many members here use it and there are threads with help available. Anytime someone has a question on Inkscape - I am sure if they post it, it will be likely someone here can help with that.. quite in the way Luis and others help with CorelDraw. 

If not, the above will certainly be able to help someone who is looking for help using Inkscape to design.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly, the Tuit on Rhinestones using Inkscape, as I think that is the software that is being used with this machine,,

I might be wrong,, and if I am please correct me.

If this is the right program, this may be even a less expensive set up for some that are looking for a inexpensive way to get into Making Rhinestone Templates.. as Inkscape is a FREE program

I have not tried this setup, and know nothing of it, but tshirt betty will be able to keep up posted on her exp when her machine arrives,, 

The Rhinestone Business is changing so fast,, it seems everytime you turn around, there is a new machine or software to make our jobs easier.. 
I LIKE THAT! lol
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Umm... ???.. hehe, yes, SandyJo, if you go back and watch the video, Dawn showed a tutorial of a flower, and demonstrated the duplicate feature, and then how to send it off to the cutter. 

I know you know how to use the cutter, so the vid covers a good amount of how to work with designs in Inkscape. Was that what you were wondering?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes,, thanks kelly,
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will go back and watch it,, thanks
MMM


----------



## Thyme (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Sandy Jo,
Yes it was Inkscape I was using to make the Rhinestone design with, and yes it is free. You should try it - its a very good program and when the latest release comes out they added some stuff just for us cutter people.
If you want more info on how to make the templates using Inkscape just give me a shout


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandy Jo is a user of inkscape.  She's recommended it highly in the past, especially for jpeg to eps conversion for screening, etc. )

Sandy Jo, Charles has mentioned using the free inkscape, the inexpensive Xara, moderately priced Coreldraw and expensive Illy for r-stone design in the past.  It was in the software needed for rhinestone design thread, we were both in there. But then, we're in alot of these threads!! And more pop up each day!  

Thanks for the information, to both Dawn and SandyMcc. All input helps round out a discussion when useful information is posted. Thanks for offering us all the opportunity to ask questions about each.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dawn, yes i will send you a Pm, I have used inkscape for alot of things but never rhinestone application, so I could use a lil direction in that one, 
It seems every program that I have run into that can be used for Rhinestone applications has a strong point here or there,, 

I just never know when I will get a request for something another program can do faster or easier,
There fore I want to learn them all.. lol

What force does this machine the black cat have?
Thanks
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048-15.html#post555795


----------



## Thyme (Nov 9, 2009)

SandyJo, I'll be happy to help
The Black Cat has 950grms cutting force


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you could refer to the link in post #23.  Lesson #1 on rhinestones mentions using inkscape.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Most of the rhinestone programs that I have used need a design in a eps form, 
This has been where inkscape , and others has helped me in the past,, vectorizing a design into a eps form from a JPG.

MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

So you hadn't been creating "custom" designs, then? Only from Jpegs? 

_Of course, outside of your ACS software that would be. Meaning, "prior" to that. _


----------

